# Happy New Year



## forgetmenot (Dec 31, 2015)

Wishing for your mind to have rest
Your soul to have peace
You heart to mend and heal
and for all that are alone 
i hope that you find at least one friend
that is REAL that will bring you some connection to a world outside 
take care of you everyone Happy New Years


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2015)

*Happy New Year Everyone!*

Let's hope that we all find what we need to find in 2016!

Stay safe tonight... Don't drive if you're impaired by anything, including sleep deprivation.

*Note to forgetmenot:*

_Your post from earlier this evening did not post correctly - there may have been a database error or something but in any case it was just a blank page which originally produced an error after it time out. I had to delete it._

I was able to resurrect the post and merge it with this one...


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Happy New Year Everyone!*

Good wishes to you Dr B, and to all.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Happy New Year Everyone!*

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Retired (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Happy New Year Everyone!*

All the best wishes to you as a member of our Psychlinks friendship group.  Health, happiness and peace for everyday in the New Year.



> Don't drive if you're impaired by anything, including sleep deprivation.



...and always watch out for those old fogeys on the road...I might be one of them..:lol:

........


----------

